

Show HN: Trophus, a new way to experience food with people around you - arthurcolle
http://trophus.com

======
arthurcolle
Hello Hacker News! I've lurked for a while but finally decided to show off
what I'm working on. There's still a lot t o be done - mobile is still not
really on point, search does not work on mobile, the 'discovery' component is
severely lacking... I'm actively working on all these components but as I
learned in my CMSC 435 course "Software Engineering" you move a whole hell of
a lot slower without a team that you can delegate tasks to. I'm working on
this alone. My ex suggested that a system similar to Airbnb or Uber in its
simplicity but for food would be extremely useful when youre in a rush or just
wanna socialize a bit, and so finally after months of procrastination I
decided to take the plunge and build it out. It was extremely enlightening and
I learned a lot and I am now pursuing it full time.

I noticed that the idea was proposed before:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2379797](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2379797)
The problems with Emile's submission was the lack of search (this is already
supported. If you are on laptop you can start typing into the search bar and
you will see all listing and users within 15 miles of you), the poor UI, the
lack of forethought in how users will interact with the product.

I admit right off the bat the product isnt the best but I wanted to satisfy
the critical components and just run with it.

If you zoom out and look around Maryland and click on the users you'll see
what an "established cluster" looks like. I am running Stripe on test mode as
I continue to iterate on the core features, and am eager to hear what you
folks have as thoughts regarding the app. :)

Thanks again, this is my third Rails app and I really think it's a cool idea.

